# Milk Weed HELP!!!



## Tree Feller

Ok I have a problem with milk weed growing in my cow pasture!:msp_mad: I sprayed it with 2-4-D last summer and it curled it up but will not kill it! It's just starting to come out so i think now is the time to hit it? Does anyone have any ideas how to get this stuff killed??


----------



## farmer steve

Tree Feller said:


> Ok I have a problem with milk weed growing in my cow pasture!:msp_mad: I sprayed it with 2-4-D last summer and it curled it up but will not kill it! It's just starting to come out so i think now is the time to hit it? Does anyone have any ideas how to get this stuff killed??



TF,2 4-d & roundup should work.use as a spot treatment. if you dont wast to use roundup maybe just bump up the 2 4-d rate alittle.
did a google search but a don't know how to put the link here. if you can get generic round up it will be cheaper.just compare active ingredient.


----------



## hanniedog

If they are not causing a big prioblem leave them alone. Monarch butterflys like them.


----------



## Tree Feller

farmer steve said:


> TF,2 4-d & roundup should work.use as a spot treatment. if you dont wast to use roundup maybe just bump up the 2 4-d rate alittle.
> did a google search but a don't know how to put the link here. if you can get generic round up it will be cheaper.just compare active ingredient.





I think i will up the 2-4-D rate. I did not want to harm the grass but i could mix in round up or trimec and spot spray. The grass should spread back out. I thought about mixing fuel oil but the EPA might not like that! But I think it would do the trick.


----------



## Tree Feller

hanniedog said:


> If they are not causing a big prioblem leave them alone. Monarch butterflys like them.





If the Milk weeds are growing that mean the grass under them are not! And my cows dont eat milk weeds so they need to go! If you let them stay they will take the whole pasture over!


----------



## farmer steve

Tree Feller said:


> I think i will up the 2-4-D rate. I did not want to harm the grass but i could mix in round up or trimec and spot spray. The grass should spread back out. I thought about mixing fuel oil but the EPA might not like that! But I think it would do the trick.



if you can find some type of surfactant to mix in that may help.make sure to give yourself about a 6 hour window of no rain with the 2,4,D.


----------



## Arbonaut

Dig it out and destroy the pods before they open. Another way is a propane torch that you use on a handle. Let weeds start growing and expending energy then remove them before they bloom.


----------



## brokenbudget

Arbonaut said:


> Dig it out and destroy the pods before they open. Another way is a propane torch that you use on a handle. Let weeds start growing and expending energy then remove them before they bloom.



this is about the best way to get rid of it. it taks a bit of manual labor, but it's the only way to keep it from coming back. if you leave any of the upper plant behind, it will return. get rid of the pods before they mature.
they come up just like wild parsnip. and take over property the same way. unless it's a swampy area, they will over do themselves and die off on their own for a couple of seasons. they wil return and start the process all over again. we have the problem with the wild parsniparound here right now. grows like a mofo. and for most people, if you touch it, you get a pretty good "burn". that burn and the blisters feels like poison ivy, looks like poison ivy. but it stays around alot longer and is more aggrivatng.and calamine lotion don't help.


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Tree Feller said:


> I think i will up the 2-4-D rate. I did not want to harm the grass but i could mix in round up or trimec and spot spray. The grass should spread back out. I thought about mixing fuel oil but the EPA might not like that! But I think it would do the trick.



yeah fuel oil will do the trick.. but you will have a bare spot for a few years.... I might try the spot spraying with round up and up the 24d mix abit.


----------



## Genius.

Tree Feller said:


> I think i will up the 2-4-D rate. I did not want to harm the grass but i could mix in round up or trimec and spot spray. The grass should spread back out. I thought about mixing fuel oil but the EPA might not like that! But I think it would do the trick.



#### the EPA Gestapo


----------

